# need some new aftershave suggestions



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

currently using abercrombie and fitch - fierce for everyday use (dont like it that much but the girls seem to love it and always comment)

and then when i go out on a night i use either jean paul gaultier (the blue bottle in the shape of a man) and hugo boss bottled (in a chrome bottle)

Both my 'going out' ones are nearly run out and i fancy a change

Anyone got any good aftershaves they recommend which always get good comments off the girls haha?

Also want one that stays fragrant the whole night, not one that just disappears after 10 mins haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

YSL jazz


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Polo Sport on a man mmmm... x x


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

jakzek said:


> *currently using abercrombie and fitch - fierce for everyday use (dont like it that much but the girls seem to love it and always comment)*
> 
> and then when i go out on a night i use either jean paul gaultier (the blue bottle in the shape of a man) and hugo boss bottled (in a chrome bottle)
> 
> ...


couple of my mates have this, ive worn it 2 or 3 times and everytime ive had multiple girls comment on how good i smell

-duno whats in the stuff but they go ****ing nuts over it


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Paco Raban(sp?)

Armani Diamond

Gucci Guilty

Ones i use


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Boss bottled.

Boss in motion.

Davidoff cool water.

My current selection.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

1 million is the only one iv ever had that actually got comments when im jus walking infront of people in the street lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

> -duno whats in the stuff but they go ****ing nuts over it


its racoon sperm


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> its racoon sperm


ahh yes, of course!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Armani Acqua Di Gio Homme, fanny magnet stuff lol

Armani Sport during the day is nice too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

There are so many mens aftershaves and fragrances available on the market today that it can be really tricky trying to find the right one for you or as a gift. Often, your mate's favourite scent might not be your cup of tea, and what your girlfriend thinks is repulsive might have been one of your old time favourites. So we've put together this definitive list to cover all bases.

*Ladies - if your trying to find out whats the best fragrance for men then read on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Best Selling/Overall Mens Aftershave 2010/2011

1 Million Paco Rabanne

Best Selling/Overall Fragrance for Men

1 Million by Paco Rabanne

This best-selling mens fragrance wins the best overall fragrance award because it ticks all the boxes possible, if you're willing to overlook the slightly gawdy bottle! It is a great smelling, long lasting fragrance, designed to be a daring and seductive scent. Average retail price for a bottle is a very reasonable £35 for 50ml and there is a complete range of products to accompany it, from shower gels to after shave spray and deodorant which are priced between £15-£30. It's quite a spicy fragrance so it is perfect for formal occasions, or a good night out. And if you like your daily dose of technical info, it carries base notes of sensual leather and amber and top notes of fresh fruits, blood mandarin and peppermint.

Order Paco Rabanne 1 Million Eau 100ml for £38.50 (RRP £48)

Best Sporty Fragrance

Gucci by Gucci SPORT pour Homme

Best Sporty Fragrance for Men

Gucci by Gucci SPORT pour Homme

As it's name suggests, this is a sporty, outdoorsy type of fragrance, designed for active men and people who don't like anything too musky or heavy. The scent is simple, fresh and refreshing as base notes of patchouli are balanced with grapefruit and cardamom, resulting in a woody, fresh, masculine fragrance. As you might expect, Gucci have also produced a line of accompanying products, including a travel spray and a deodorant, as well as a shower gel, and aftershave balm and an aftershave lotion.

Order Gucci by Gucci Sport Pour Homme from Cheapsmells for £34.95 (RRP £40.00)

Best Manly Fragrance

Boss Bottled Night Mens Fragrance

Best Manly Fragrance

BOSS Bottled Night - Hugo Boss

Introduced in 2010, this is an unashamedly masculine scent full of elegance and depth. It carries musky base notes of sandalwood and top notes of lavender and birch leaves. Uncomplicated, manly and rugged and as the name suggests, perfect for a night out.

Order BOSS Bottled Night 50ML from Superdrug for £29.99 (RRP for Bottle is £33)

*If you are quick you can still get the gift set while stocks last. This includes a aftershave balm and shower gel. Bargain!

*TIP* Amazon Best Selling EDT's! Not many people know you can find out about Amazons best selling aftershaves. You can see their best sellers list here.

Best Subtle Fragrance

Prada Pour Homme 50ml

Best Subtle/Classy Fragrance

Prada pour Homme - Prada

This fragrance is ultra subtle and very sophisticated. Vaguely reminds us of the clean, reassuring smell of talcum powder from childhood but with more allure. It's clean smelling, soft and woody, and is a distinctive, modern scent- individual without being overpowering. Base notes of suede and sandalwood are balanced with bergamot, mandarin and vanilla.

Order Prada Pour Homme Eau De Toilette 50ml from feelunique.com for £31 (RRP £38.50) FREE DELIVERY

Best Looking Bottle

Diesel Only the Brave

Best Looking Bottle

Only the Brave - Diesel

This fragrance by Diesel joined the market in 2010 and has been a topseller ever since proving that not only is the bottle blooming lovely but it smells pretty darn nice too. The fragrance marries manly, woody fragrances of amber, leather and cedarwood with lighter top notes of lemon, mandarin and coriander leaves, making it a thoroughly pleasant scent, although the reason we really love it is the fab bottle. Shaped like a clenched fist, it's the ultimate statement in manly, rugged dominance and a musthave on the bathroom shelf.

Only The Brave by Diesel is available form Cheapsmells.com for £43.45 FREE DELIVERY (RRP48.50)

Best Extravagant Fragrance

Tom Ford for Men 100ml

Tom Ford - a touch of luxury!

Tom Ford for Men - Tom Ford

Gucci's former head designer has set up his own label and recently branched out into fragrances. This, his first from the collection is his signature men's fragrance and has all the hallmarks of a classic. A luxurious, deep, rich smell, you get the impression of luxury and heritage from it, despite Tom Ford being a newly established label and this fragrance was apparently created for refined, sophisticated and seductive men. The smell is quite heavy at first and has a woody base. It has base notes of leather, cedarwood and patchouli and top notes of mandarin, violet and black pepper. Priced at £56, it will set you back a little more than others on the market but it is a luxurious fragrance and worth it if you fancy pushing the boat out.

Order Tom Ford For Men 100ml from House of Fraser for £56 (£42 for the 50ml)

If you really want to push the boat out check out Tom Ford - Designer Brands - House of Fraser

Best Fragrance on a Budget

Davidoff Cool Water

Quality Brand (and Smell!) for the Price

Cool Water - Davidoff

This is a great smelling, fresh fragrance and is a market bestseller. What's more, it's available from as little as £19.99, and a little goes a long way, so you can expect that £19.99 investment to last you a fair while. It stays the day and has a range of shower gels, aftershaves and lotions to accompany it, all reasonably priced too. The fragrance itself is a refreshing mix of amber and peppermint, it's sexy, masculine and suitable for day or night.

Order Davidoff Cool Water 75ml form Boots for £23.34 (RRP £36)

Best Fashion Fragrance

Marc Jacobs Bang

Best Fashion Fragrance

BANG - Marc Jacobs

Although Marc Jacobs has a long line of bestselling female fragrances, his foray into male scents is more spasmodic so the fact that this is the first masculine fragrance he has produced in a decade is reason enough to buy. Besides that, Marc Jacobs's label is ultra trendy, cutting edge and super stylish, why would his fragrances be any different? This complex scent has base notes of white moss and patchouli and top notes of pink pepper and pepper.

Order Marc Jacobs Bang 50ml for £34.50 from Fragrance Direct (RRP £41)

Best Celebrity Fragrance

Sean John Unforgivable

Sean's a celeb and he smells!

Unforgivable - Sean John

Perhaps an unlikely choice, but credit where credit's due, Sean John (aka Puff Daddy) knows his stuff when it comes to male fragrances. This is an impressive scent from a celebrity and combines base notes of sandalwood, amber and rum with top notes of citrus fruits and bergamot. This was a fragrance award winner when it came to the market in 2007 and is a really good price.

Order Sean John - Unforgivable Man from CheapSmells.com for £21.86 (RRP £10.64)

Best Overall Fragrance Brand

Ralph Lauren Fragrences

Ralph Lauren

Ralph Aftershaves

An all round, best selling fragrance brand with continuous best sellers and an extensive and impressive repertoire of scents. Some of our favourites, definately worth checking out, include Polo Sport by Ralph Lauren which is a fresh, refreshing, sporty sort of smell; and the hugely successful 'Big Pony' collection, an array of four different smells in brightly coloured bottles with polo playing men on the front- they all smell totally different so you're guaranteed to find the one for you.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Sex Panther


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

apparently an aftershave with cucumber in it is key


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Chanel Bleu is my current favourite. Issy Miyake is always in the cupboard too.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

benicillin said:


> Sex Panther


You know your colognes brah.






http://www.firebox.com/product/2291/Sex-Panther?aff=1721&gclid=CMbZk8nBoq4CFeontAodmmhgSg

At op, you can't argue with a cologne that 60% of the time.....It works all the time...


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Gucci Guilty Intense.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Paul Smith Extreme


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My favourite is by Creed - Irish Tweed now that is a scent. Was a gift from the Mrs. I wouldn't spend that much on a bottle of aftershave.

Did a quick google search on best cologne and got this. http://becomeaplayer.com/playercologne.htm


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

If you want something special have a look at www.rojadove.com. I have a bottle of danger which blows everything else out of the water I have tried. £175 per bottle so some may think it is expensive. The GF loves it as does every other lady that comes within range. I am forever getting asked what it is I am wearing.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

LeBigMac said:


> My favourite is by Creed - Irish Tweed now that is a scent. Was a gift from the Mrs. I wouldn't spend that much on a bottle of aftershave.
> 
> Did a quick google search on best cologne and got this. http://becomeaplayer.com/playercologne.htm


Creed site looks good, will have to have a looksee.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Bvlgari or one million


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

pacco raban ultraviolet man is my favorite


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

p!ss n vinegar


----------



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

Tom Ford aftershaves are a good option. A little pricey also but you get what you pay for and always recieve compliments.


----------

